# Anyone Have A Pair Of Oakley Radar's?



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

A co-worker's Wife is the manager of her store and I got these well below MSRP. The problem is they haven't come out with prescription inserts yet as with other Radar frames. Push-come-to shove, I'll give these to my oldest as a graduation present. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_LHY-g2sWU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW2mS7AX1wA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPwbDWL5ks


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

That's an interesting idea - will probably move well. I have the Radar pitch and like them.


----------

